# Checco Zalone, il video di "Immigrato" (con frecciatina a Salvini)



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

*Checco Zalone, il video di "Immigrato" (con frecciatina a Salvini)*

*Checco Zalone*, in attesa del suo nuovo film "*Tolo Tolo*" in uscita il 1° gennaio 2020, ha pubblicato il video del suo nuovo brano inedito "*Immigrato*" dove è alle prese con un immigrato. Nel video vi è una chiara *frecciatina a Matteo Salvini*. 

Precisamente, quando Zalone chiede all'immigrato insediatosi a casa sua (interpretato da Maurizio Bousso) perchè non abbia importunato il vicino pakistano o rumeno, egli risponde "_Prima l'italiano_".

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2019)

Primo film a parte (che era discretamente comico), non ho mai sopportato Checco Zalone. Farà il solito record di incassi ma per quanto mi riguarda passo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Mah...si è imborghesito pure lui, ma già dalle dichiarazioni fatte mesi fa a Rolling Stone si vedeva la via che stava prendendo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Già mi aspetto gli spottoni di Repubblica e Saviano al film.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2019)

spero non scada anche lui in questa banalità da 4 soldi. perchè per me sono anni che è il numero 1.

comunuque da quel che leggo mi sembra una battuta e nulla più. nessuna frecciata a questo o quello.
tra l'altro scopro adesso che il nuovo film non verte sull'immigrazione, come mi pareva di aver capito... per fortuna


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Checco Zalone*, in attesa del suo nuovo film "*Tolo Tolo*" in uscita il 1° gennaio 2020, ha pubblicato il video del suo nuovo brano inedito "*Immigrato*" dove è alle prese con un immigrato. Nel video vi è una chiara *frecciatina a Matteo Salvini*.
> 
> Precisamente, quando Zalone chiede all'immigrato insediatosi a casa sua (interpretato da Maurizio Bousso) perchè non abbia importunato il vicino pakistano o rumeno, egli risponde "_Prima l'italiano_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Premessa: son sono un appassionato di questo genere di film; più che la frecciata a Salvini (seppur il riferimento sia evidente, non la riesco a vedere come tale), balza all'occhio la denuncia (seppur caricaturale, essendo un film comico) di ciò che l'italiano spesso deve subire nel quotidiano e del degrado che questi ragazzi immigrati loro malgrado costituiscono, senza andare a parare negli esempi peggiori (prostituzione e racket della droga). Non so se Zalone sia pubblicamente politicamente schierato e da che parte stia, ma mi pare che in passato sia stato preso di mira dalla sinistra per altri suoi film o dichiarazioni (forse ricordo male).


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Checco Zalone*, in attesa del suo nuovo film "*Tolo Tolo*" in uscita il 1° gennaio 2020, ha pubblicato il video del suo nuovo brano inedito "*Immigrato*" dove è alle prese con un immigrato. Nel video vi è una chiara *frecciatina a Matteo Salvini*.
> 
> Precisamente, quando Zalone chiede all'immigrato insediatosi a casa sua (interpretato da Maurizio Bousso) perchè non abbia importunato il vicino pakistano o rumeno, egli risponde "_Prima l'italiano_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Apprezzo ogni suo film perchè è il suo personaggio a renderli speciali.
Alla fine che sia razzismo, religione, disoccupazione, crisi familiare, omofobia,ecc da cosa nascono le diatribe e i conflitti se non dall'ignoranza??
Che...cozzalone ci fa ridere facendoci perdere nei labirinti dell'ignoranza.
Ridendo di lui ridiamo dell'umano genere.
Guarderò anche questo film.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Premessa: son sono un appassionato di questo genere di film; più che la frecciata a Salvini (seppur il riferimento sia evidente, non la riesco a vedere come tale), balza all'occhio la denuncia (seppur caricaturale, essendo un film comico) di ciò che l'italiano spesso deve subire nel quotidiano e del degrado che questi ragazzi immigrati loro malgrado costituiscono, senza andare a parare negli esempi peggiori (prostituzione e racket della droga). Non so se Zalone sia pubblicamente politicamente schierato e da che parte stia, ma mi pare che in passato sia stato preso di mira dalla sinistra per altri suoi film o dichiarazioni (forse ricordo male).



infatti..

comunque avevano protestato contro di lui i gay, per un film che tra le righe non li denigrava affatto.. anzi..
ma si sa che per far casino si inventano tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2019)

Non saprei, a 2'30" imita Mussolini sul balcone.

Temo si andrà a cadere nella solita retorica...


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2019)

a lui non interessa niente della politica.
mi ricordo quando stava a zelig e disse "io sto dalla parte di dietro,dove butta il vento là vado".
fa giusto per sfottere e attirare,peraltro dal primo momento la casa di produzione sotto mediaset ha capito le potenzialità e si sta arricchendo insieme a lui da anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ma ragazzi è "arte" è ovvio che si prenda spunto dell attualità. Specialmente nei film. 
Anche a me è capitato di scrivere sceneggiature prese dalle notizie del momento ma ciò non significa che io sia d'accordo o meno con quello che stava succedendo. 

Semplicmente si fa un film che affronta con ironia il problema immigrati. Dai ragazzi basta vedere le streghe ovunque.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ragazzi, guardate che si sa benissimo la canzone ed il video dove vogliono andare a parare. La solita propaganda portata avanti dalla sinistra, cioè quella degli italiani "stupidi" che hanno pregiudizi verso gli immigrati.

La citazione a Mussolini poi è tutto dire, che vuole far intendere che chi è scettico sull'immigrazione sarebbe fascista e di conseguenza vi è una condanna netta al personaggio protagonista del video interpretato da Checco. Ora ci facciamo le pippe mentali perchè è Checco Zalone che ha sempre fatto satira politicamente scorretta, ma il messaggio in se è chiaro.

Poi ognuno è libera di apprezzarla, di reputarla anche un capolavoro, perchè siamo in democrazia sia chiaro  

Ma il messaggio quello è e peraltro non lo trovo nemmeno così geniale, perchè è un tipo di satira usurata da certa gente che cavalca certe posizioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Dicembre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Premessa: son sono un appassionato di questo genere di film; più che la frecciata a Salvini (seppur il riferimento sia evidente, non la riesco a vedere come tale), *balza all'occhio la denuncia (seppur caricaturale, essendo un film comico) di ciò che l'italiano spesso deve subire nel quotidiano* e del degrado che questi ragazzi immigrati loro malgrado costituiscono, senza andare a parare negli esempi peggiori (prostituzione e racket della droga). Non so se Zalone sia pubblicamente politicamente schierato e da che parte stia, ma mi pare che in passato sia stato preso di mira dalla sinistra per altri suoi film o dichiarazioni (forse ricordo male).



E' ambivalente: appare sia la denuncia della sottomissione del Bianco ma piuttosto subliminalmente passa l'idea che il Bianco non può e non deve farci nulla. Per me è chiaramente _defeatist_, scoraggiante.
Il vero messaggio, memeticamente subliminale, porta avanti la solita agenda globalista della sinistra. 
Magari era palese e non subliminale in Benvenuti al Sud e Benvenuti al Nord, che dipinge il nordico (bianco) come un idiota razzista mentre il meridionale è buono e scaltro. Con la compiacenza di quel viscido radical chic di Bisio.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Ho letto che nel cast ci sarà pure Nichi Vendola in un cameo. Più palese di così...


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' ambivalente: appare sia la denuncia della sottomissione del Bianco ma piuttosto subliminalmente passa l'idea che il Bianco non può e non deve farci nulla. Per me è chiaramente _defeatist_, scoraggiante.
> Il vero messaggio, memeticamente subliminale, porta avanti la solita agenda globalista della sinistra.
> Magari era palese e non subliminale in Benvenuti al Sud e Benvenuti al Nord, che dipinge il nordico (bianco) come un idiota razzista mentre il meridionale è buono e scaltro. Con la compiacenza di quel viscido radical chic di Bisio.



Non ho visto i film che citi, quindi non saprei rispondere nel merito. Ho visto un solo film di Zalone, "quo vado?", e ho avuto l'impressione che fosse più a destra di me. 
Come dice qualcuno, probabilmente non sta da nessuna parte, sfotte tutti indistintamente, ma non riesco proprio a incastrarlo nello stesso gruppo dei Bisio. Non che alla fine sia rilevante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Onestamente a me Checco fa ridere..non è che sono un fan però mi piace perché è molto "scorretto" come deve essere la comicità..prendere in giro le debolezze e i vizi di chicchessia..

Poi francamente non lo vedo un comico da morale come si è trasformato nel tempo Benigni (mi viene sempre da piangere se penso a Jhonny Stecchino o Il mostro o la vita è bella e le porcherie da giullare della sinistra che è finito a fare ultimamente in RAI)

Ogni tanto fa anche bene farsi 4 risate sia della DX che della SX


----------



## sunburn (6 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' ambivalente: appare sia la denuncia della sottomissione del Bianco ma piuttosto subliminalmente passa l'idea che il Bianco non può e non deve farci nulla. Per me è chiaramente _defeatist_, scoraggiante.
> Il vero messaggio, memeticamente subliminale, porta avanti la solita agenda globalista della sinistra.
> Magari era palese e non subliminale in Benvenuti al Sud e Benvenuti al Nord, che dipinge il nordico (bianco) come un idiota razzista mentre il meridionale è buono e scaltro. Con la compiacenza di quel viscido radical chic di Bisio.


Sì. Peccato che "Benvenuti al Sud" sia interamente basato sulla sceneggiatura(la maggior parte delle scene è identica) del film francese "Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis". Nella versione originale il personaggio che Bisio interpreta nella versione italiana è il "meridionale", che viene raffigurato come "idiota e razzista" e viene trasferito da sud a nord, mentre il "nordico" è buono e scaltro.
Ahhh, questa agenda globalista... Un po' confusa. Dev'essere colpa della placenta.


----------



## sunburn (6 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente a me Checco fa ridere..non è che sono un fan però mi piace perché è molto "scorretto" come deve essere la comicità..prendere in giro le debolezze e i vizi di chicchessia..
> 
> Poi francamente non lo vedo un comico da morale come si è trasformato nel tempo Benigni (mi viene sempre da piangere se penso a Jhonny Stecchino o Il mostro o la vita è bella e le porcherie da giullare della sinistra che è finito a fare ultimamente in RAI)
> 
> Ogni tanto fa anche bene farsi 4 risate sia della DX che della SX


Ma infatti. Una cosa o fa ridere o non fa ridere. Poi non è neanche detto che se uno prende in giro Tizio allora è acerrimo nemico di Tizio. 

Concordo su Benigni... E' diventato inguardabile. 

PS: Benigni si è messo a fare il "giullare" del PD, non della sinistra. Son due cose diverse.


----------



## sunburn (6 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, guardate che si sa benissimo la canzone ed il video dove vogliono andare a parare. La solita propaganda portata avanti dalla sinistra, cioè quella degli italiani "stupidi" che hanno pregiudizi verso gli immigrati.
> 
> La citazione a Mussolini poi è tutto dire, che vuole far intendere che chi è scettico sull'immigrazione sarebbe fascista e di conseguenza vi è una condanna netta al personaggio protagonista del video interpretato da Checco. Ora ci facciamo le pippe mentali perchè è Checco Zalone che ha sempre fatto satira politicamente scorretta, ma il messaggio in se è chiaro.
> 
> ...


Beh, l'avere pregiudizi, cioè convinzioni prive di fondamento, è sicuramente un chiaro indice di stupidità. E la stupidità non è né di destra né di sinistra.


----------



## sacchino (6 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Checco Zalone*, in attesa del suo nuovo film "*Tolo Tolo*" in uscita il 1° gennaio 2020, ha pubblicato il video del suo nuovo brano inedito "*Immigrato*" dove è alle prese con un immigrato. Nel video vi è una chiara *frecciatina a Matteo Salvini*.
> 
> Precisamente, quando Zalone chiede all'immigrato insediatosi a casa sua (interpretato da Maurizio Bousso) perchè non abbia importunato il vicino pakistano o rumeno, egli risponde "_Prima l'italiano_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Ci vedo solo della comicità e niente più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2019)

*L'associazione Baobab, che lavora con i migranti per il riconoscimento dei diritti umani, si scaglia contro il promo:

"Zalone è terribile e non fa ridere. C'è poco altro da commentare, nessun bisogno di addentrarsi in analisi di chissà quali sfumature: banale spazzatura per il mercato delle festività"*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'associazione Baobab, che lavora con i migranti per il riconoscimento dei diritti umani, si scaglia contro il promo:
> 
> "Zalone è terribile e non fa ridere. C'è poco altro da commentare, nessun bisogno di addentrarsi in analisi di chissà quali sfumature: banale spazzatura per il mercato delle festività"*


Situazione paradossale.

Probabilmente l'hanno preso a male che tra i tanti centri di accoglienza selezionati per il casting (i migranti del film li hanno presi da lì), loro non sono stati scelti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'associazione Baobab, che lavora con i migranti per il riconoscimento dei diritti umani, si scaglia contro il promo:
> 
> "Zalone è terribile e non fa ridere. C'è poco altro da commentare, nessun bisogno di addentrarsi in analisi di chissà quali sfumature: banale spazzatura per il mercato delle festività"*



ti pareva ahahahahahhaha neanche quotato.

devono farsi anche loro un po' di pubblicità ste teste di mazzo.
che asini, il baobab sai dove dovrebbero mettrselo?


----------

